# Flowers at home



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

I have a good backlog of flower pictures from my various apartments, ill post some here. Presently most of them are perennials I planted in front beds in south jersey. work discards old or dropped varieties and workers can take them home





Some are pictures of plants from work ive planted on property of my nearby church









Just plants of caryopteris. pics for people at work showing our plants somewhere else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

At home plants from work, rudbeckia maxima. At my sisters in West Orange nj she planted one in the middle of a front landscape bed and the tall stalk and bloom stopped neighbor traffic *what is that crazy flower?*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

Wetland plants

Venus flytrap





Its flowers


Rose pogonia


A friend created a home bog and fen, watered by roof runoff. After his plant flowered, there was a population explosion of seed germinating. This plant got kicked over and tipped out of the pot, and survived. It isnt in flower but it looks like there was an emerging flower spike that aborted. It likes the sun but looks a little rough, I may need to put the pot into a clay pot so evaporative cooling can keep it happier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

